# Clé USB plus reconnue



## Lolomac (22 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour, 

Mon Mac (G4 MacOS 9.2.2) ne reconnait absolument plus le Memory Key USB que j'utilise couramment d'habitude. Lorsque je le branche, une fenetre m'indique : " Ce disque ne peut pas être lu par cet ordinateur. Souhaitez vous l'initialiser ou l'ejecter?". 
C'est la même chose avec mon appareil photo electronique branché via USB. La mémoire n'est plus visible et les photos ne sont plus lisibles. 

Quelqu'un sait il ce qu'il faut vérifier? Y a-t-il un soft à telecharger? Lequel? 
Merci de votre aide. 

PS par défaut, j'ai réactivé toutes les extensions du systême, mais cela ne change rien.


----------



## Komac (22 Décembre 2003)

Aurais-tu l'occasion de les tester sous OS X ? Il me semble qu'il y aie moins de problèmes de reconnaissance sous ce système. Déjà pour voir si ce n'est pas un problème Hardware...


----------



## Lolomac (23 Décembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas accés à un mac sous Mac OS X. Mais je sais que ce n'est pas un pb Hard parce qu'il concerne aussi mon lecteur de Compact Flash (même message) et aussi par ce que la clé est toujours très bien lue sur le PC du bureau...

Je désespère!


----------



## Komac (13 Janvier 2004)

Non, ce que je voulais dire, problème de hardware sur ton Mac, USB ou autre...


----------



## FANREM (18 Janvier 2004)

Formate ta cle au format PC et les 2 machines les liront sans probleme


----------



## djanet (26 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour

J'utilise ma clef USB pour transférer d'un PowerBook 17" (Panther X 3.2)
vers un iMac 450 Mhz (OS 9.0.4) et inverse.

Plantage de ma clef (trop long à expliquer)
Formatage sous Panther en HFS + et chargement sur la clef de fichiers.
Lecture sur l'iMac et demande de formatage de la clef.
l'imac n'utilise que le HFS +

Reformatage de la clef en Dos sur l'iMac et j'ai plus de problèmes
de lecture avec le PowerBook.

Le formatage sous Panther ne marche pas pour moi sous OS 9.0.4

@+


----------



## PadawanMac (3 Février 2006)

Slt

Je me joins au sujet, car je rencontre un probleme de compatibilité entre différentes cle usb sur un PowerBook G4 sous OSX 10.3.9.

Sur certaines clés donc je dispose (et qui servent essentiellement sur PC équipé XP), mon systeme OSX sous-estime totalement la place restante disponible. Par conséquent, je suis dans l'impossibilité de faire certains transferts entre Mac > PC. En clair sur des clés où l'espace dispo est de 70Mo selon XP, il est réduit à 1,2Mo selon OSX. C'est carrément incompréhensible. J'ai pensé à un probleme de formatage, mais lorsque les clés sont vendues, elles sont normalement accessibles aussi pour PC que pour Mac !?

merci de votre aide...

A+


----------



## Langellier (5 Février 2006)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> Slt
> Sur certaines clés donc je dispose (et qui servent essentiellement sur PC équipé XP), mon systeme OSX sous-estime totalement la place restante disponible. Par conséquent, je suis dans l'impossibilité de faire certains transferts entre Mac > PC. En clair sur des clés où l'espace dispo est de 70Mo selon XP, il est réduit à 1,2Mo selon OSX. C'est carrément incompréhensible. J'ai pensé à un probleme de formatage, mais lorsque les clés sont vendues, elles sont normalement accessibles aussi pour PC que pour Mac !?
> merci de votre aide...
> A+


Moi aussi j'ai constaté le même problème. Ma clé USB avec son formatage d'origine (donc formatée PC, Fat32 je crois??) n'était plus reconnue suite à un ajout de fichiers PC sur la clé. 
Tant qu'on se limite à la lecture sur le PC, pas de PB. Le pb survient qd on rajoute des fichiers PC pourtant compatibles mac comme les images jpg....
Finalement, je ne m'en sers plus, car il est plus simple de transférer les fichiers par mail.
Qqn peut-il confirmer que c'est bien formatage Fat32 ?


----------



## PadawanMac (5 Février 2006)

Oui il me semble que c'est bien ça. Mais je viens de m'apercevoir que kelke chose. En effet, après avoir placé des fichiers du Mac vers la clé, je m'aperçois que des fichiers "cachés" ou temporaires ont été créer et il se trouve que ces fichiers ne sont rien d'autres que les copies des précédents transferts ! Ces fichiers ne se suppriment pas, et occuppent une place importante... 

Je suis largué  

A+


----------



## Langellier (5 Février 2006)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> Oui il me semble que c'est bien ça. Mais je viens de m'apercevoir de kelke chose. En effet, après avoir placé des fichiers du Mac vers la clé, je m'aperçois que des fichiers "cachés" ou temporaires ont été créer et il se trouve que ces fichiers ne sont rien d'autres que les copies des précédents transferts ! Ces fichiers ne se suppriment pas, et occuppent une place importante... A+


Bonjour,
Quand une disquette ou une clé passe dans un mac (... OS classic), celui-ci crée automatiquement (et sournoisement !!) des fichiers ressources "fork" (invisibles et utiles sur le mac, mais visibles et inutiles sur le pc). En principe ces fichiers sont ignorés par le pc. 
Qd on supprime ou modifie les fichiers (textes, images etc...), les fichiers ressources sont-ils enlevés, sinon ils encombrent. Mais il me semblait que ces fichiers ressources ne prenaient pas de place : "0 Ko". 
Je suggère de formater les clés usb sur un PC et faire des tests par des aller-et-retour "mac OS X - PC winXp" avant de sauvegarder (... et perdre  ) des documents.
Si j'ai bien compris, avec macOS X, on ne devrait plus avoir besoin de ressources (?).
Normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de pb entre macOS X et win XP, à condition que la clé ne passe jamais sous OS Classic.


----------

